

Caterina Fake (Flickr founder) joins Hunch - joao
http://www.caterina.net/archive/001124.html
Besides Caterina's description of Hunch as "a consumer internet application, it will have a lot of user participation, and it is more than a little fun", does anyone have any insight on what Hunch might be ?
======
sanj
Just last night I was deciding whether to use SmugMug or Flickr and chose
SmugMug for this reason.

~~~
dgabriel
Because Caterina Fake is joining Hunch? I don't get it.

------
sc
What _is_ Hunch?

